# Shamal vs Ksyruim SL



## gogetem (Jun 17, 2009)

I did put a similar post in the saving weight page, but I thought this would be a better forum for the question. 

I am looking to upgrade my wheel set form Easton Orion 2's to the Campy Shamal's or the Ksyruim SL's. I am looking for a light weight wheel but one that will hold up to my riding weight, also want a stiff wheel for climbing and one that is still comfortable to ride.

My riding weight ranges from 180 - 190. Are these good wheel choices or should I consider an alternative?

Any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

I think the Campys have a weight limit... 180? Dont take my word for it though.
Consider doing a custom build. You will be able to build a set that is ideal for your weight. Even though the Mavics have no weight limit you may have better luck with a set that is specifically designed for a guy your size.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

Light but strong? Stiff but comfortable? Hmmm...

The Orion 2s are in the same weight range as the ones you are considering. Is there something wrong with them? Also, if you are chasing grams you might also consider grams of drag...


----------



## simplyhankk (Jan 30, 2008)

My friend, 

I have a set of Orion II's...and no pun intended but why would you think about 'upgrading'? They are GREAT wheels...have they done you any wrong? I love those wheels...strong, relatively light @ 1500g, comfortable...etc. If you're really set about "upgrading"...go with hand builds...


----------



## gogetem (Jun 17, 2009)

I have no issues with the Orions . They have been a seamless wheel set. True since the day I got them and perform awesome! The reason for the change is that I bought a campy kit and the wheels will not support the drive train. :idea:


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

I have a set of Shamal Ultra Two Way Fit and I love them, weighed in at 1435 on my scale. I only weigh 165 and can't honestly comment as to you weight on these wheels. I also have a set of Zonda's for knocking around, a bit heavier with steel spokes at around 1600g. 2K on the Shamal's and over 6K on the Zonda's without a single issue and both have never been trued since new. I enjoy that both wheels don't require rim tape. I'm a firm believer in Campagnolo's build of doubling spokes on the drive side of the hub; the power transfer of these wheels is incredible. I believe the stated weight limit from Campagnolo is 180 lbs for all their wheels. 

Custons are great, I'd like to try a set of custom build Corima's or Edge's with Tune "Triplet" rear hubs and Sapim spokes if the boss lady will let me (that will not happen any time soon) .... oh the joys of marriage .....

Just my two cents, IMHO, of all the factory build wheels, Campagnolo is the finest. (This will start a "rabid discussion" ... LOL)


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Zen Cyclery said:


> I think the Campys have a weight limit... 180? Dont take my word for it though.
> Consider doing a custom build. You will be able to build a set that is ideal for your weight. Even though the Mavics have no weight limit you may have better luck with a set that is specifically designed for a guy your size.


Strictly speaking the "mythical" Campagnolo weight limit is not a weight limit, but rather just a warning. 

It's very very well-covered in discussion forums such as this one:
http://www.roadbikereview.com/search...imit&sa=Search

And in the official Campagnolo wheel manual:
http://www.campagnolo.com/repository...RT_1-06-05.pdf

The old Campagnolo website even had an FAQ just for this topic, because the wording used to be quite strong and made many people worry.

Here's the new wording:
"If you weigh 82 kh/180 lbs) or more, you must be especially vigilant and have your bicycle inspected more frequently .... for any evidence of cracks, deformation, or other signs or fatigue or stress."

Hope this clarifies things a bit.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

gogetem said:


> The reason for the change is that I bought a campy kit and the wheels will not support the drive train. :idea:


JTech... seriously, unless you got 11 spd. If you are on 10spd you can use any Shimano or Sram 10spd cassette and chain and it will shift perfectly. The Campy dish on 130mm hubs is getting rediculous.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

wuggabugga said:


> I have a set of Shamal Ultra Two Way Fit and I love them, weighed in at 1435 on my scale. I only weigh 165 and can't honestly comment as to you weight on these wheels. I also have a set of Zonda's for knocking around, a bit heavier with steel spokes at around 1600g. 2K on the Shamal's and over 6K on the Zonda's without a single issue and both have never been trued since new. I enjoy that both wheels don't require rim tape. I'm a firm believer in Campagnolo's build of doubling spokes on the drive side of the hub; the power transfer of these wheels is incredible. I believe the stated weight limit from Campagnolo is 180 lbs for all their wheels.
> 
> Custons are great, I'd like to try a set of custom build Corima's or Edge's with Tune "Triplet" rear hubs and Sapim spokes if the boss lady will let me (that will not happen any time soon) .... oh the joys of marriage .....
> 
> Just my two cents, IMHO, of all the factory build wheels, Campagnolo is the finest. (This will start a "rabid discussion" ... LOL)


Yes, I also like Campagnolo wheelsets, but about that weight limit myth again:

Strictly speaking the "mythical" Campagnolo weight limit is not a weight limit, but rather just a warning. 

It's very very well-covered in discussion forums such as this one:
http://www.roadbikereview.com/search...imit&sa=Search

And in the official Campagnolo wheel manual:
http://www.campagnolo.com/repository...RT_1-06-05.pdf

The old Campagnolo website even had an FAQ just for this topic, because the wording used to be quite strong and made many people worry.

Here's the new wording:
"If you weigh 82 kh/180 lbs) or more, you must be especially vigilant and have your bicycle inspected more frequently .... for any evidence of cracks, deformation, or other signs or fatigue or stress."

Hope this clarifies things a bit.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

gogetem said:


> I have no issues with the Orions . They have been a seamless wheel set. True since the day I got them and perform awesome! The reason for the change is that I bought a campy kit and the wheels will not support the drive train. :idea:


I have ridden a Shamal set and an Orion II set. I felt that the Orion II was very soft compared to the Shamal. The Shamal also had nicer rolling feel to it. Of course, all of this is subjective. 

And you can buy American Classic cassettes. They go on Shimano-splined hubs but have 10-sp Campag spacing.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

can't you just swap the freehub to campy and re-dish?


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

gogetem said:


> ... I am looking to upgrade my wheel set form Easton Orion 2's to the Campy Shamal's or the Ksyruim SL's. I am looking for a light weight wheel but one that will hold up to my riding weight, also want a stiff wheel for climbing and one that is still comfortable to ride.
> 
> My riding weight ranges from 180 - 190. Are these good wheel choices or should I consider an alternative? ...


An approximate 190 lb riding partner uses Campy Eurus wheels, these are very similar to the Shamal Ultra except a bit heavier. Eurus uses the same spoking pattern and very similar aluminum flat-blade spokes, as Shamal wheels.

Anyway, he has been riding the Eurus for 2-3 years with very good results. AFAIK, he's never broken a spoke, and wheels have needed only infrequent & minor truing. Note the roads we ride are pretty smooth (So Calif), no big potholes or winter damage.

I bought a set of Shamal Ultras recently, about 800 miles so far, and am very happy with them. I weigh 170 lbs.

My actual Shamal Ultra weight (without skewers) was 617g front, 832g rear, 1449g TOTAL (advertised 1395g). 

The Campy skewers are porky (118g), plus don't have the satisfying "locked in" feel when the cam engages ... but the QR grip fine and stay tight, no problems. 

I ended up installing KCNC Road Ti skewers (45g for the pair !), which have a solid positive "lock in", and are very nicely designed & finished.


----------



## gogetem (Jun 17, 2009)

I wish I could just switch the free hub and reddish, but I'm told that is not an option with this wheel set. As for running a different cassette, my Campy grp is 11 and I don't see any options there for running a different cassette. 

Thank you for the input, seems that I have more to consider now. I may have to get pricing on a custom set just to compare. However I don't think the customs support tubeless, I may be wrong, I am considering tubeless as an attractive option, as it may smooth out the harsher ride that comes with a stiffer and less flexy wheel set.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

gogetem said:


> ... I am considering tubeless as an attractive option, as it may smooth out the harsher ride that comes with a stiffer and less flexy wheel set.


I think effects of "wheel stiffness" are over-rated & over-hyped, unless:
-- you're a sprinter with enormous power output 1000+ watts.
-- you're comparing an extremely flexible wheel against an extremely stiff wheel.

IMHO, biggest factor in ride quality is tire design (high TPI = more plush), size (25mm is plusher than 23mm), and inflation pressure (use minimum pressure recommended for your weight, and lower pressures in front).


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

What about the HED Ardeness, Easton EA90SLX,or 
Industry9 Ego? http://www.industrynine.net/Ego

I have been running the SL's for the past two years. No issues, and have had each wheel trued only once. 
Competitive Cyclist now claims that they actually weigh their parts/products. Here's a link to the SL's
http://www.competitivecyclist.com/r...c-ksyrium-sl-premium-wheelset-4650.267.0.html


----------



## nenad (May 5, 2004)

between Mavic Ksyrium and Campy Shamal, I would give a slight edge to Campy in that they just a tad more comfortable and that they spin just a bit better. I can also tell you that Mavic Ksyrium is a very strong wheelset, very tough, will handle potholes extremely well in my experience.


----------



## Daddy-o (Jun 17, 2009)

The OrionII is a very sweet set of wheels. Gogetem and I are buds, so here's the scoop. He's been lusting after my record/ksyrium setup for years. Yes. Years. He finally decided to bite the bullet. You should have seen the look on his face when I rebuilt my shifter - the thing coud've been made of pizza. I say good on 'im. He'll ride the stuff until maintenance is ineffective, so it's cool that the RBR crew has been so helpful.

I wasn't aware of the Campy freehub option for the Orion II. Apparently this is a newer product b/c the mfr informed me they were HG-only a couple years back. Good to see b/c those wheels are a pretty good representation of what more folks would like to ride and might actually be able to afford (outside sweet customs, of course).

We've had trouble gettting a tubeless conversion to work on the Orion II. Maybe it's a different thread, but has anybody done this with reliable results? The offset drilling for the valve really presents a problem.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Try the stans tape.


----------

